# Secret Santa Teasers ;)



## flippedstars

Well, we've already started shopping for two very wonderful chis!

I thought I'd post 2 teasers, one for each boy!











and...











Anyone else have any spoilers/teasers yet?  We are vv happy with who we got,

Thanks again to appleblossom for organizing the whole thing!:daisy:


----------



## 18453

Ohhhh I have just ordered something plus got something yesterday I am v happy I have a girl and a boy...


----------



## pigeonsheep

LOL what a tease! is that a collar and a longhair chi? haha...sucha vague tease  hmm im not sure what to tease about yet ill think of sumthin soon


----------



## LittleHead

britney has a dog as her ss partner.
butter has a dog as her ss partner.

we're pretty sure they have fur, 4 legs, 2 eyes. 
Oh! and they also don't have a WeeWee

:ngreet2:


----------



## pigeonsheep

LittleHead said:


> britney has a dog as her ss partner.
> butter has a dog as her ss partner.
> 
> we're pretty sure they have fur, 4 legs, 2 eyes.
> Oh! and they also don't have a WeeWee
> 
> :ngreet2:


LOL!!!! oh crystal lmao


----------



## flippedstars

LittleHead said:


> britney has a dog as her ss partner.
> butter has a dog as her ss partner.
> 
> we're pretty sure they have fur, 4 legs, 2 eyes.
> Oh! and they also don't have a WeeWee
> 
> :ngreet2:


I feel its not fair to assume they have 2 eyes! Or fur! Whats that all about?  ha ha ha.


----------



## appleblossom

hahaha crystal


----------



## LittleHead

flippedstars said:


> I feel its not fair to assume they have 2 eyes! Or fur! Whats that all about?  ha ha ha.


I didn't think about that one; pictures can be deceiving!! 
So, I guess we're shopping for 2 one-eyed, bald chis :hello1:


----------



## MakNLFi

Here's our tease........

Chloe's SE will be receiving one of these personalized blankies - just ordered it today as a matter of a fact! But I'm not saying if I ordered the pink or the blue. 









Then our SE's Mom will be receiving this adorable little set:









Of course I have lots of other goodies and still more shopping to do as well, but this is all I am going to say - at least for now!


----------



## MakNLFi

LittleHead said:


> I didn't think about that one; pictures can be deceiving!!
> So, I guess we're shopping for 2 one-eyed, bald chis :hello1:


Hey Crystal did not say for sure if they had two eyes and fur, she said she is "PRETTY SURE" they have two eyes and fur, so it's an open ended tease! LMAO


----------



## flippedstars

Oohoooo how cute is that little blankie!!?


----------



## LittleHead

I love that Chihuahua set!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

awww everythin is so lovely! i got 2 things from petsmart today for my secret chi :albino: all im gonna say is that my exchangiee is awesome :lol:


----------



## Muzby

We have already almost finished shopping for our secret santa!! 

We got lots of stuff they asked for, hope they are happy! Just gotta see about making the homemade item then we're set.


----------



## LittleHead

Muzby said:


> We have already almost finished shopping for our secret santa!!
> 
> We got lots of stuff they asked for, hope they are happy! Just gotta see about making the homemade item then we're set.


   Wow!! You're quick!


I probably won't buy until next month.


----------



## 18453

Kelly have you done your normal Xmas shopping??? If you say yes I'll cry


----------



## *Princess*

one is a cute little guy and the other is a cute little girl  x


----------



## Muzby

Daisydoo said:


> Kelly have you done your normal Xmas shopping??? If you say yes I'll cry


... noooo... *shifty eyes*


----------



## 18453

Muzby said:


> ... noooo... *shifty eyes*


   I got 1 present


----------



## Natti

Sarah, you've got as far as I have then! I've got 1 present too, still got loads more to buy!


----------



## LittleHead

I have zero, but that doesn't really count as having any. :bootyshake: I am an absolute procrastinator, I always buy everything at the last minute but the important thing is, I have always pulled through for girls' secret exchange doggies


----------



## Natti

Oh man... I ordered a collar for my SS... and put it this way, when it arrived it was too big for my friends HUGE staff! Gonna give them to my neighbours Mastiffs for xmas now!


----------



## Muzby

Hehehe, I said here once that I was Christmas CRAZY... I wasn't exaggerating!! Only ONE present left to buy (some chocolate and a giftcard) for my family and my step sisters kids will get some books, I think, and I'm done. 

Been listening to Christmas music since June, and loving it!!


----------



## lynx8456

I've been out shopping with Jasper's Dad this week ...checking out all the cute items for Hannah and Jasper's SS pals>>>>Jasper says to give you these hints:" My girl is very sexy, looks cute in blue or pink and her ears turn him on (maybe cause they are so much like his)>>> her fur is silky soft and fluffy to! Mommy and daddy came home with some very stylish items (all from her wish list) for this sweet chi lady. I put my paw stamp of approval on them right away". 

Ms. Hannah's SS is a sweet little boy close to her age. He lives in a much warmer climate than Hannah, but like any chi in any weather he likes to snuggle and cuddle in anything soft and warm. He also likes a certain type of toy which Hannah discovered she likes too, after mommy and daddy bought some home this week. The toys are soft and fuzzy>>>fun to lick, cuddle with and tug on!  Hannah can see why her SS had them on his wish list


----------



## 18453

I've been human shopping and Kelly I am catching up with you just need wrapping paper tobwrap them

Ss I've bought a collar for the girl is sweet and some toys a calendar for mum I know exactly what I'm getting but I like to leave some surprises I'm gonna need to find a big box tho hmmm


----------



## LittleHead

Britney has her eyes on a tee with rhinestones on it for her SS doggie, while I have my eyes on a few good little chi items for both SS mommies


----------



## appleblossom

I think I am done shopping for 1 of my exchanges..I am dying to get it in the mail soon...would anyone mind a ss gift in october lol?


----------



## Natti

I'd like to know the same answer - I got my final gift yesterday for Maisies SS. (and am now $20 over my limit Lol!)


----------



## Muzby

My final piece of the buying puzzle has been shipped! I should recieve it next week Thursday.

I agree, apple! CAN WE SEND OUT EARLY!? LOL Who says Christmas has to be in December.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

I just bought my human ss one of their gifts last night. I end up spending double because I have to have it too! Lol! So far I have one gift for my ss chi and one gift for their human. I love shopping for them!
I'm holding out. I'm not sending out their gifts until the end of November or beginning of December.


----------



## lynx8456

Jasper's dad and I completed the list Hannah and Jasper gave us. 
It was not only fun but we both realized that shopping for chihuahuas is more fun than shopping for some humans. I think Jasper's dad would prefer it all of the time actually. Ralph wants to send out early as do I, but it is up to everyone here. I'm up for what ever everyone else wants to do. :hello1:

Couple of more teasers>>> puppy snacks and fuzzy wuzzys


----------



## 18453

Ah no don't send it out til were at least In November

When is thanks giving??? I think it should e sent after then as then u guys are in holiday season

I want to get something special fir mine but it's embroidered and because I have 2 dogs from the same family (but there are more than 2 dogs in the pack) I can't have all names put on it coz it'd look stupid so I dunno what to do arrrgghh

Anyway I've been wrapping presents up today


----------



## appleblossom

lynx8456 said:


> Jasper's dad and I completed the list Hannah and Jasper gave us.
> It was not only fun but we both realized that shopping for chihuahuas is more fun than shopping for some humans. I think Jasper's dad would prefer it all of the time actually. Ralph wants to send out early as do I, but it is up to everyone here. I'm up for what ever everyone else wants to do. :hello1:
> 
> Couple of more teasers>>> puppy snacks and fuzzy wuzzys


I agree chi shopping is way more fun than people shopping...Im dying to send out early too...when were you thinking about sending?


----------



## lynx8456

Not sure about when? Some members would like to wait which is understandable.

EDIT: Since Ralph is my postal service because I am at work during the day he is going to send out this week. People can either choose to open it or wait. I'm not a gift wrap person unless forced too (I make hubby do it) but it will be packaged up tight for a nice puppy surprise.


----------



## LittleHead

Laura, you're sending yours out?! Holy cow, LOL! Here I thought I'd be too anxious; I wonder what your SS buddy will do when they get it?


----------



## pigeonsheep

LittleHead said:


> Laura, you're sending yours out?! Holy cow, LOL! Here I thought I'd be too anxious; I wonder what your SS buddy will do when they get it?


i know what they will do!

:hello1::compress::dance:
and then come onto cp and write about it :hiding:


----------



## LittleHead

BAHAHAHA, Sheep, you're too funny! 
I agree, they probably willl do that. If it was me, there is NO way I'd be able to let an unopened package just sit anywhere in my house until November or December


----------



## IowasAngel

I am proud to say that I have now finished my SS shopping!! :hello1:

Well, that is unless I spot something else that I just have to get for that special chi. My daughters had a blast helping me choose what to get so I'll have to make sure to put their names on it too. They both love seeing all the chi pictures and are constantly asking to see more! 

I'm so happy to be raising 2 more chi-aholics!! LOL


----------



## lynx8456

IowasAngel said:


> I'm so happy to be raising 2 more chi-aholics!! LOL


:coolwink:

Technically my hubby is sending them out He had fun with the last 3 exchanges we participated in ...we did however miss the fall exchange because I was injured, working part time this summer + Hannah had surgery> (very limited income) so now we are making up for it! We stayed pretty close to the price range we signed up for but non the less we got cool goodies:coolwink:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Wow! You all are good! I can't believe you guys are done! Lol! 
I'm going to TRY and take it slow. I want the ss shopping experience to last. Lol!


----------



## 18453

Wow you guys are good!!!

I'm funny about Xmas presents we never open anything before Xmas day here other than cards!!! BUT I don't count this as Xmas presents lol

I'm packing mine as I go and will sent next month! 
I have a few more bits to get and am waiting for Xmas stuff to really hit and I really like this person lots and lots as well as the dogs SO am waiting for some extra finances to come through so I can get them something special


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

so far i have 2 tees with bling writing, 2 chew toys, a big pink flamingo another squeeky toy with legs chews that dont go off oh and a winter tartan dress with a hood, and some wipes,a pink ball, need to find a nice collar, a pink fleece, a few other bits and something nice for mum,


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

Daisydoo said:


> Wow you guys are good!!!
> 
> I'm funny about Xmas presents we never open anything before Xmas day here other than cards!!! BUT I don't count this as Xmas presents lol
> 
> I'm packing mine as I go and will sent next month!
> I have a few more bits to get and am waiting for Xmas stuff to really hit and I really like this person lots and lots as well as the dogs SO am waiting for some extra finances to come through so I can get them something special


so you didnt get me then lol!!!!!!


----------



## Deme

I have finished all my SS shopping for both Chi's and their mummies. I have reached my limit of $50 for both but as I am not posting immediately I am bound to see more things to add.

I am also half way with my normal Xmas shopping npt that I have many to buy for.

My two SS

Are they boys or girls, pups or adults. with the same family or not. Only time will tell when your pressies arrive and see wot it is you got.

Searching high and low I hope it does show, the thought into the gifts I have bought,
I hope they suit coz I tried real hard, to put heart, love and soul of wot I sought.

no easy clues or photos, just wait and see what comes
tick tock, let the time flow, and soon hear... a knock on the door

your pressies have arrived...

Deme x


----------



## Natti

All presents bought for Maisies SS and their mum, and all packed up ready to go. Will wait on sending it though for now! 

Got an extra little something for our SS's mum today though at the show - Some things are just too perfect to pass up!


----------



## LittleHead

When does it start to 'feel' like Christmas?
Usually for it, it begins to feel like Christmas when the radio stations are playing xmas music and I find myself giving snooty looks at other people who are doing the same to me, while we all wait in lines that seem like they will never end.


----------



## Deme

I always xmas shop early to avoid queues, also I find shopping early saves dosh, the closer to xmas the dearer things seem to be especially if you have to buy loads at once


----------



## 18453

Amanda I love u and your dogs!!!! 

I'm not done I'm still thinking


----------



## pigeonsheep

80% done secret santa shoppin, 90% done human x-mas shopping. omg i cant believe im early this year!!!! feels good, no crazy run ins x-mas eve shopping :lol: hooorayyyyyyyy


----------



## elaina

Minnie , Tootsie, and Peyton are secret santas to 2 boys and 1 girl who live in the US. i'm placing an order tomorrow, i found something really cute on the internet and its personalized. i also have some toys for all and some clothes for the girl, and presents for the moms too. i'll probably buy alittle more too. i know i've gone way over my price range but just had to get this!
:reindeer::reindeer::reindeer:


----------



## appleblossom

Ive been picking stuff up here & thre for ss & am shocked at how much Ive spent & yet it seems I hardly have any stuff lol anyone else feel this way?


----------



## YoQuiero

Ooh I need to get some teasers! How fun. I'm actually debating on if I want to order everything online and ship it to them or if I want to BUY the items and ship them myself. Maybe both


----------



## pigeonsheep

YoQuiero said:


> Ooh I need to get some teasers! How fun. I'm actually debating on if I want to order everything online and ship it to them or if I want to BUY the items and ship them myself. Maybe both


lol i always do both


----------



## Natti

appleblossom said:


> Ive been picking stuff up here & thre for ss & am shocked at how much Ive spent & yet it seems I hardly have any stuff lol anyone else feel this way?


Yeah same here - I've spent way over my limit and it still doesnt feel like enough! We've got all out SS gifts now, and ive got 2 of my familys gifts (and Maisies xmas dress!)


----------



## lynx8456

I had to stick close to my price range due to budget retraints but it was fun and I think the recipients will love their gifts.

I did convince my hubby to wait a bit before sending out the gifts.


----------



## appleblossom

lynx8456 said:


> I had to stick close to my price range due to budget retraints but it was fun and I think the recipients will love their gifts.
> 
> I did convince my hubby to wait a bit before sending out the gifts.


how long is he willing to wait for?


----------



## lynx8456

appleblossom said:


> how long is he willing to wait for?


After Halloween


----------



## Pookypeds

I have 2 little girl chis....one is on the west coast and one is on the east coast of the US! I'm only just now getting started, but at least it's still October!


----------



## flippedstars

appleblossom said:


> Ive been picking stuff up here & thre for ss & am shocked at how much Ive spent & yet it seems I hardly have any stuff lol anyone else feel this way?


A little bit, but @ the same time its so fun and it keeps me occupied. I am going to do most of the shopping Friday when I am in Denver and Oakley is having her surgery


----------



## sugarbaby

i cant believe some of you guys have finished already lol , i have most of my ss but im having so much trouble finding one thing here at the moment  .
will defiantly be going over lol cant help myself , so much more fun buying for a chi than a human lol


----------



## MakNLFi

Oh I have been done shopping for a few weeks now - and almost all done for even for my human family. The only shopping I have left now is to order one final present for my daughter.  I just need to get wrapping and will be mailing out my SS present probably around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Natti

All SS shopping done, including human presents, and 2/9 Human presents got for family - and Maisies xmas dress found, just gotta get one for Pippi now (although I have my eye on a lovely one on ebay!)


----------



## LittleHead

Was visiting one of the Sales sites I'm a member of and they have THE cutest Chi mug! I want to get one for each SS Mom and me, but the price is out of my budget right now and the sale ends next week


----------



## 18453

Wrapped and packed up the stuff that's here the box is worryingly full lol gonna order 1 more bit for the box and need to pick up a couple of bits and then in november I'll order something that will be sent direct to their house but I need to do some snooping first!!! 

I'm impressed with my ss package so far


----------



## *Princess*

so far my two SS have got the gifts they have asked for...now just trying to find something special for their mummies x


----------



## flippedstars

I pretty much have finished my SS shopping -- several of the things still have to come in the mail to me, but I plan to mail everything out mid-end of November...my SS can open them early though, Santa won't be mad! (Santa will be tormented if you wait!!)

I basically didn't stay in my price category at all, fail: me, win: my secret santa buddies


----------



## 18453

Lol Kristi I've gone bank rupt from mine!!! Lucky I like this person/people ALOT


----------



## cprcheetah

It's so HARD to not see the cute stuff and go ....ooh I need one of those for Zoey & ....... (SS) lol. It's hard to stay within budget, but they are gong to be a lucky doggie. I can't wait to see what everyone gets.


----------



## LittleHead

Budget, what budget? LOL!!
I always ask for the highest price range because I know I will not only reach it with just 3 or 4 things but the spending will go beyond that! I enjoy it though or else I wouldn't join, obviously 

We're quite pleased with our SS doggies and Moms


----------



## Reese and Miley

Just made my last order to finish up my ss shopping! So much fun!

Here is my little teaser for Reese and Miley's exchange buddies:












Add: it was IMPOSSIBLE to stay within budget  I just had too much fun picking things out...big THANK YOU to appleblossom for organizing!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Reese and Miley said:


> Just made my last order to finish up my ss shopping! So much fun!
> 
> Here is my little teaser for Reese and Miley's exchange buddies:


aw is that supposed to be reese?


----------



## appleblossom

my ss stuff is almost all done just need to make some bling & Im all done


----------



## Reese and Miley

pigeonsheep said:


> aw is that supposed to be reese?


Doesnt it look like him??!! I could not resist


----------



## pigeonsheep

appleblossom said:


> my ss stuff is almost all done just need to make some bling & Im all done


bling bling! :coolwink:


----------



## appleblossom

pigeonsheep said:


> bling bling! :coolwink:


lol yup bling bling baby!!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all

aye aye aye!!


----------



## *Princess*

ahh..all gifts nearly wrapped...just waitin on chihuahua calenders, pens and magnets for the chi mummies  x


----------



## Pookypeds

Oh my! I have got to get busy with my SS gifts. Got a few but so much more I have to get and get done!!! At least we still have a little over a month to finish!!! Mine are all girls.....that's my teaser!!!


----------



## 18453

When are people posting theirs??? Mine are going in two packages anyway and I possibly may sent a teaser just to be a cow lol


----------



## flippedstars

Haha Sarah! 

I am posting mine the last week in November. I want to send them sooner but I want them to at least not get there until December!

Here's my latest teaser...it applies to both boys!

Something soft,
Something blue,
Something to wear,
Something to chew.

Something to
Remind your mum
to give you a walk,
And yummy treats
to make you talk.

Something with bling
but not what you'd think
And something that will
need washed in the sink.

ummm I'm out of rhymes. So thats my teaser HA.


----------



## 18453

Hahahaha I bet that took you ages to come uo with that!!

Well one thing I need to order to be handmade they said it takes 3 weeks and they deliver it themselves for me so I'm gonna order than 2nd week in November really I want that to arrive before I send my box of goodies but right now it's sitting on my dining table talking to me


----------



## smallbeats_m_all

Pookypeds said:


> Oh my! I have got to get busy with my SS gifts. Got a few but so much more I have to get and get done!!! At least we still have a little over a month to finish!!! Mine are all girls.....that's my teaser!!!


mine is a sweet lil girl too!
hehe I luv shopping for girls!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

flippedstars said:


> Haha Sarah!
> 
> I am posting mine the last week in November. I want to send them sooner but I want them to at least not get there until December!
> 
> Here's my latest teaser...it applies to both boys!
> 
> Something soft,
> Something blue,
> Something to wear,
> Something to chew.
> 
> Something to
> Remind your mum
> to give you a walk,
> And yummy treats
> to make you talk.
> 
> Something with bling
> but not what you'd think
> And something that will
> need washed in the sink.
> 
> ummm I'm out of rhymes. So thats my teaser HA.


Very clever Kristi! Lol!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

I'm loving shopping for my cute little SS chi.
I am stressing about sizing though. I hope it all fits!!!!


----------



## Natti

Im sending it mid-november. Knowing how long it takes Royal Mail to get things there sometimes i wont risk sending it later than that!!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all

*Bungee wats in the box?*

Mom somthing smells good in there....









grrrr.. step away from the box KITTY!


















I swear somthin smells good around here


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol smallbeats thats too cute! hehe i see winnie the pooh


----------



## appleblossom

pigeonsheep said:


> lol smallbeats thats too cute! hehe i see winnie the pooh


piglet & tigger too woo hoo!! lol


----------



## Adrienne

Ooo Im almost done for one chi and the other i still need a few things but I will say I got something Fluffy hahaha


----------



## ExoticChis

I'm still waiting for one thing to arrive that I got online...will it ever come?? I want to post soon!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

woohoo we got our ss pressies ordered!!! 

we got something

black
pink
fluffy
smelly
cute

our ss list was pretty small but we are sure he/she will love what we've picked out 

Our ss mommy was very bad she didn't post what she likes for herself now we really have to put on our thinking caps!


----------



## elmopuppy

edit!
wrong thread!


----------



## Muzby

Goose's SS got something to wear! It's bright and we hope it fits. 

Betty's SS got something that makes noise!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

I am almost done! 
I am waiting for the bulk of my items to arrive. Then I need to pick up one more yummy treat, and package everything all up. 
I am going to be done sooner than expected, but I'm still waiting until the end of November, beginning of December to send my SS their presents. 
I REALLY hope everything fits!


----------



## Muzby

We are stopping at the pet shop tomorrow for some more gifts!


----------



## pigeonsheep

just ordered from bestbullysticks...even tho im broke...LOL...i couldnt help it!

somethin in this list is for my secret santa :albino:








:lol:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

I just ordered from them too Pidge! Did you use the coupon Nov3 for a 10% discount? It's good until the 11th... I think.

I ordered something yummy for my ss too.


----------



## Pinkchi

I'm starting my SS shopping today 

So exciting! Hope I can find some good stuff in town though my naughty chi mummy didn't post what she likes so will have to think about that one! lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> I just ordered from them too Pidge! Did you use the coupon Nov3 for a 10% discount? It's good until the 11th... I think.
> 
> I ordered something yummy for my ss too.


Hehe yes i did! I was hollerin out that sale on facebook yesterday lol and even told bestbullysticks fb site how awesome the sale was


----------



## Pinkchi

Okay I have been shopping and we have.....

Something soft
Something long
Something that goes jingle jangle
Something that dispenses

And something brown he he


----------



## msmadison

i'm soooo ready to start mailing out my SS stuff!! ! Just thought I'd throw that out there for the chi-verse!


----------



## jan896

gonna send my second SS teaser package out this weekend


----------



## Muzby

Argh! The waiting is the WORST! I want to send it all NOW!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

i don;t know how you guys can wait hahaha Luckily I had to start late so I have to wait for it all to ship to me first b4 I can send to my SS! After that I don't know how I am going to wait lol! I will have to ask my mom to hide it on me until December 3rd


----------



## *Princess*

my packages are being sent after the 23rd. if you wish to open it then go ahead. 
I spent just over my budget. I really dont know what else to buy thoough..lol.

the little boy is cute, black & tan. The little girl is a long haired  x

oh all my human xmas shopping is done too x


----------



## Muzby

Going to get my SS moms a sweet treat for Xmas this weekend and SEND OUR GIFTS NEXT WEEEEEK!


----------



## IowasAngel

Finished packing up all the gifts for Coco's SS and plan to send it off Monday. 

Coco, of course, had to supervise my packing. She stuck her head in the box after each item was put in. Such a little stinker!


----------



## 18453

Lol kelly I've been putting off sending mine as I am getting a last thing specially made but the person making it hasn't been very well, I'm extremely excited as they'll have a one of a kind and it will be amazing even if I do say so myself lol 

I know my person is gonna be annoyed when they open the box and I'll get told off but they can shhhh


----------



## LittleHead

Last year on youtube, I saw a video of a guy opening his gift and the person who gave it to him had continously wrapped I like 2 different types of tape around the box so he had a bit of a hard time getting it open. Hmmmm, may consider doing that for both recipients :love2:


----------



## pigeonsheep

LittleHead said:


> Last year on youtube, I saw a video of a guy opening his gift and the person who gave it to him had continously wrapped I like 2 different types of tape around the box so he had a bit of a hard time getting it open. Hmmmm, may consider doing that for both recipients :love2:


lol!!!! oh man i wonder who u have LOL! thats gonna be sumthin! :hello1:


----------



## LittleHead

Tis me Butter, I hab message for my ss doggie:
I buy u a delishish treat but u cant eat it


----------



## *Princess*

lol!! i oredered something off ebay once and it was wrapped so many times with parcel tape!! had to cut it open x


----------



## rache

I am rubbish at teasers!

My person is LOVELY and her poochies are just adorable. I have completely blown my budget sky high!


----------



## Natti

Maisies match is a boy chi, who is just beautiful, and his mum is lovely. (And i've spent waaaay over budget, but its worth it!) Just waiting til later in the month to post it!

Pippi's match is a girl chi, who is simply adorable! I'm still shopping for her SS gifts though as theres something I cant seem to get for her! Hers will be sent out once I get her last item!


----------



## elaina

I think i will be sending out the SS pressies on the deadline day of Dec 3, but maybe sooner. i've done alot of shopping already , i still have some more to do and am waiting for a couple things i've ordered also. 
this is so much fun!


----------



## Muzby

Okay. So there was a 75% OFF bin at the local Mom & Pop.

I spent $40. *hangs head in shame* I need bigger boxes now!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Dexter loves his ss chi so much that he made me go completely over my budget as usual for xmas spendin...im waitin on 1 more thing in the mail then ill be sendin it out asap as its not too far  hope the shipping isnt crazy rates lol


----------



## Amandarose531

Just got part of mine ordered.

Gretels SS is a girl!

Something pink, something cuddly, and something nummy shipping our way.

Will be headed to the store to get (blank) likely tomorrow to finish it off.


----------



## cherper

Leila's S.S is a lovely girl, and her mama is so sweet too. 
Spent my evening making something special, and found the cutest thing for her today while shopping.  Not done yet, need to get on the ball!!


----------



## appleblossom

Im all done shopping still need to make some bling then my gifts will all be ready to ship..might mail one off next week to a lovely fluffy lil girl..


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Baby-Love's ss is a girl and we think she is so pretty


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Lilas SS is a girl too. I have had a soft spot for her since her mama joined chi-ppl!


----------



## Adrienne

Ohhhhhh I got something Furry and Squeeky From Ebay delivered last week and a Very cool Chihuahua SOmething for SS mom heheheheeh


----------



## LittleHead

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Baby-Love's ss is a girl and we think she is so pretty


Sounds like one of my girls!!!!


Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Lilas SS is a girl too. I have had a soft spot for her since her mama joined chi-ppl!


Could be one of my girls!!!


:lol: :lol: I'll admit, I get excited to see who has my girls; especially this exchange...Santa is being so mean, teasing us with 2 gifts already :daisy:



Butter says her SS doggie will be able to have a _ball_ with their gifts, or they can just _snuggle_ up and enjoy the Christmas holiday.

Britney has nothing to say about her SS doggie. We especially requested them so we are keeping our hands and paws over our mouths about wh it is.

HMMM..... :dance:


----------



## N*T*M*4U

NaNa SS ia a girl.....she will get something furry (..no not another sister)......


----------



## jan896

I am sending the second SS gift today... she will get something holiday festive... 

the final gift will be sent about first week of December.


----------



## Pookypeds

All my SS are girls, so that makes it fun for us! I'm not nearly done with what I want to get for them and make, but will say that I have gone over the amount spent too!!!:santa::reindeer:


----------



## N*T*M*4U

we got blink blink and squeaky for our SS today....it's so much fun to shop for our SS....got something really cute for the mommy too.....


----------



## elaina

one of my girls presents is ready to go! and i cant wait any longer, so i am sending it out either today or tomorrow :reindeer::santa:
heres my teaser


----------



## *Princess*

oo that looks like a great box of goodies x


----------



## rache

Ohhh Elaina, your box looks great!


----------



## Pookypeds

:santa:Went shopping yesterday for some more Secret Santa gifts! :reindeer: I'm going way over the budget again which is normal for me! I'm waiting to send out the first few days of December though! Possibly I may post a few teaser pics before I send them out!:coolwink:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Well it turns out there wasn't enough Christmas Chihuahua fabric to make a blanket for my ss chi, but my ss is getting a lot of other cute presents so I don't think she will be disappointed. 
I also accidentally threw away one of my ss human presents! I didn't see it in the bag and in the garbage it went!  
Teaser:
So, I'm going to get her something else. Something different. Something she didn't ask for, but I think she will really like. I bought myself one last year, and I really, really love it! It's personalized, so I need to make sure I will get it in time though.


----------



## 18453

Lisa I love your sig omg chidolfs


----------



## 18453

Here's mine minus 2 things for this box the main present is on it's way


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Thanks Sarah!
Terri made the very cute siggy, and my son added the funny red noses.
Lol! @ Chidolfs!

I love the little santa chi suits! Adorable!:hello1: Your ss is very lucky!!


----------



## 18453

Haha cute eh I got them for my girls too will get pics soon!! Oh I'm excited about sending this box I just can't wait for my uncle to finish something I askedhim to do!! Yay


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Sarah,
Sounds like you have really spoiled your ss! I can't to see all their presents. 

Yes, post pics of the girls in their santa suits!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

we got one of our ss pressies in the mail today we are so excited about it!! 

here is a teaser 










you can see Baby-Love checking it out in the background, she went into heat yesterday (a month early) so she has been laying on the heating pad all day. Her spay now is postponed 

PS : that's all we're going to post  the rest is a secret!


----------



## 18453

I really like my ss lol if I didn't like them I wouldn't put that much effort in haha

Sherri that's gorgeous


----------



## LittleHead

OMG that is so cute!!! I so envy your SS now


----------



## *Princess*

ahh i cant wait for all the gits to start arriving and that x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Daisydoo said:


> I really like my ss lol if I didn't like them I wouldn't put that much effort in haha
> 
> Sherri that's gorgeous


I know I LOVE IT! So happy about it I had to hide it so my chi's don't steal it


----------



## Natti

One of my girls SS's is getting their gift sent out this friday, the other is being sent next friday as I had to order something through one of the pet shops!


----------



## cprcheetah

Wow Sherri, that bed looks so nice!


----------



## pigeonsheep

awww yay more teasers!!! everythin liooks awesome :albino: 

lol esp. love ur siggy lisa too! hahahaha @ the red noses ^_^


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

cprcheetah said:


> Wow Sherri, that bed looks so nice!


thanks! hope my ss loves it


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> we got one of our ss pressies in the mail today we are so excited about it!!
> 
> here is a teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see Baby-Love checking it out in the background, she went into heat yesterday (a month early) so she has been laying on the heating pad all day. Her spay now is postponed
> 
> PS : that's all we're going to post  the rest is a secret!


that's pretty nice color bed!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I hope our SS like heart and fur......


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

N*T*M*4U said:


> I hope our SS like heart and fur......


OHHHHHHHHHHHH i love that!!!


----------



## appleblossom

N*T*M*4U said:


> I hope our SS like heart and fur......


is that what I think it is?


----------



## cherper

here's my teaser, teehee


----------



## appleblossom

today I bought a awsome pink animal print throw/blanket for my ss...Im jealous I wanted one too but they only had one...I just hope my ss likes it it was rumored they like pink & animal print so Im hoping its a hit..


----------



## pigeonsheep

Awwww! Everyone has such furry pretty teasers! I got 2 more things for the human a few mins ago hehe! Perhaps a pic is in order later  i even got dex a toy lol...wouldve gotten it for my ss too but....


----------



## appleblossom

pigeonsheep said:


> Awwww! Everyone has such furry pretty teasers! I got 2 more things for the human a few mins ago hehe! Perhaps a pic is in order later  i even got dex a toy lol...wouldve gotten it for my ss too but....


but what? hummm humm humm? lol


----------



## Pinkchi

I am awaiting a quote for something i'm having custom made 
I think I may have blown my budget way out.....I just couldn't help myself!
Still debating on if I should buy another toy...
And still have a few more bits to get for my SS chi mommy.Just having a hard time deciding what!


----------



## cherper

I still gotta get something else for my chi mama!


----------



## appleblossom

one of my chi's mommy's is a "meanie" she said she didnt need anything...so you know what she is getting? A big fat something!!!!! Its christmas darn it the season to be happy merry bright & giving!!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

appleblossom said:


> one of my chi's mommy's is a "meanie" she said she didnt need anything...so yoiu know what she is getting? A big fat something!!!!! Its christmas darn it the season to be happy merry bright & giving!!!!




hahahaha.......


----------



## pigeonsheep

my teaser  the plushy doggy says sumthin haha


----------



## appleblossom

ahhh!! the chi ornament wears a hat this year??? where did you get it? I must have one!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

appleblossom said:


> ahhh!! the chi ornament wears a hat this year??? where did you get it? I must have one!!


I saw that chi ornament at CVS...it's pretty cute.....


----------



## appleblossom

N*T*M*4U said:


> I saw that chi ornament at CVS...it's pretty cute.....


I thought it looked like a CVS or walgreens box....bet yall cant guess where Im going in the morning...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

pigeonsheep said:


> my teaser  the plushy doggy says sumthin haha


mega cute!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

appleblossom said:


> I thought it looked like a CVS or walgreens box....bet yall cant guess where Im going in the morning...


I love to shop at CVS...LOL....


----------



## flippedstars

Our gifts are going out tomorrow I think! :-D


----------



## pigeonsheep

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> mega cute!


wow it looks like babylove too LOL!!! u should get one ^^


----------



## jan896

*second teaser on its way....*

second teaser on its way....








should be delivered today!!!

http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/confirm_2010.jpg


hope she likes it.........

can't wait to see pics....


----------



## crawlin

haha alll the ss teasers are great! I have been buying loads and already gone over budget haha! never mind the little chi's are worth it x


----------



## pigeonsheep

jan896 said:


> second teaser on its way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be delivered today!!!
> 
> http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/confirm_2010.jpg
> 
> 
> hope she likes it.........
> 
> can't wait to see pics....


oh my freakin goodness! that dog animated gif is way cute!!!! hahahaha


----------



## appleblossom

jan896 said:


> second teaser on its way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be delivered today!!!
> 
> http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/confirm_2010.jpg
> 
> 
> hope she likes it.........
> 
> can't wait to see pics....


cant wait to see what it is...


----------



## jan896

jan896 said:


> second teaser on its way....
> should be delivered today!!!.


wait a minute! I think I stupidly just give myself away...... grrr....lol


----------



## appleblossom

jan896 said:


> wait a minute! I think I stupidly just give myself away...... grrr....lol


hahahaha hate it when that happens


----------



## appleblossom

dum dee dum dee do...waiting to hear who got a ss pressie today!!! Jan was it delivered?


----------



## jan896

appleblossom said:


> dum dee dum dee do...waiting to hear who got a ss pressie today!!! Jan was it delivered?


LOL.... not gonna tell!!


----------



## appleblossom

jan896 said:


> LOL.... not gonna tell!!


please please please tell ...I wanna know...


----------



## flippedstars

*Bye bye Secret Santa Gifts!*





















They should be to their recipients mid-week next week :blob5::blob5:eacewink::cya:


----------



## pigeonsheep

flippedstars said:


> They should be to their recipients mid-week next week :blob5::blob5:eacewink::cya:


omg that is too pretty!!! so not cool! LOL...now our stuff is gonna look like crap compared to this beautifully wrapped gifts :sad5:


----------



## flippedstars

no no pidge, you just can't see how unfortunate I am at actually wrapping things!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

flippedstars said:


> no no pidge, you just can't see how unfortunate I am at actually wrapping things!!!


i suk at wrappin things too!!!! but i love the colors and the glittery bag u picked for ur ss  i wrapped so much last time i give up this time...lol


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

But Pidge my guys had so much fun tearing apart all that wrapping paper last year!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

still waiting for something in the mail......


----------



## pigeonsheep

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> But Pidge my guys had so much fun tearing apart all that wrapping paper last year!


hahaha!! oh man...such weird shape wrappin tho lmao. not sure if i'll do it this year...depends on my mood LOL



N*T*M*4U said:


> still waiting for something in the mail......


wow!!! see everyones wrappin is so nice


----------



## N*T*M*4U

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha!! oh man...such weird shape wrappin tho lmao. not sure if i'll do it this year...depends on my mood LOL
> 
> 
> wow!!! see everyones wrappin is so nice




Pige.....my wrappin is not that nice...LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep

N*T*M*4U said:


> Pige.....my wrappin is not that nice...LOL


but the paper looks so pretty and cute


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Man, I haven't wrapped a single gift yet! I just keep addig gifts to my ss box. 
I'm waiting on one more gift to arrive. I ordered it just yesterday so hopefully I'll get it next week. 
I'll post pictures once I have it all together.


----------



## cprcheetah

Still waiting for a couple of things to come, then I will post a teaser or two


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol i made a seperate post for my teaser haha!


----------



## Muzby

We will be sending our gifts out Friday (at the very latest Monday)!!

Hope our SS are happy with the gifts.  PLEASE OPEN THEN EARLY!! That's the BESTEST part!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

ahhhh I wish all my stuff was here but it's not yet waiting on one more thing to arrive then wrapping! Probably going to grab a few more things tmw even tho I am already way over budget ha ha ha 

I wanna get wrapping too! I suck at wrapping so whoever my SS is is gonna have a hard time opening crooked packages and things with too much or too little paper on it hahahaha


----------



## LittleHead

pretty much buying everything from eBay; I found tons of cute things for SS doggies and their mommies. I've been very low on cash but was able to sell a couple items on ebay to even out that debt and I just received my last financial aid check from school so will use a little of that to buy a couple more things.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

LittleHead said:


> pretty much buying everything from eBay; I found tons of cute things for SS doggies and their mommies. I've been very low on cash but was able to sell a couple items on ebay to even out that debt and I just received my last financial aid check from school so will use a little of that to buy a couple more things.


shopping on ebay is an illness! It's worse than a drug addiction I think and probably costs more too  Once I start I can't stop!!!!!!!

I have 12 things on it's way from ebay but I can say 10 were gifts 2 were for myself lol! There's just way too much good stuff on there and great deals!

Hi my name is Sherri and I am an ebay-a-holic!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> shopping on ebay is an illness! It's worse than a drug addiction I think and probably costs more too  Once I start I can't stop!!!!!!!
> 
> I have 12 things on it's way from ebay but I can say 10 were gifts 2 were for myself lol! There's just way too much good stuff on there and great deals!
> 
> Hi my name is Sherri and I am an ebay-a-holic!


lmao! i try not to look for things on ebay! its very very hard not to  my feedback is 104 so far. how about u? LOL


----------



## LittleHead

Mine is 180, it's about 85% buying and the rest selling. My mom went nuts after she joined eBay...within three months she went from 0 to 60.


----------



## pigeonsheep

LittleHead said:


> Mine is 180, it's about 85% buying and the rest selling. My mom went nuts after she joined eBay...within three months she went from 0 to 60.


oh my! LOL!!! ur mom is really something! :daisy:


----------



## LittleHead

She really is, LOL! You have to be when you have crazy kids, obviously I don't mean Me! I'm oh so perfect :roll:


----------



## 18453

My eBay is like 210 that's low!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

mine will be at 50 when I get all my received feedback but I spent a lot of years ordering from my moms account who has thousands LOL! I just got a credit card 2 years ago I tried really hard to not get one then caved in when i needed it lol. I also didn't have a job for 2 years so even at 50 it's a lot for me lol! 

You guys are worse than me I feel better now haha


----------



## LittleHead

Will be making a stop at PetSmart today!! Hopefully they have some cute things for SS doggies :love2:


----------



## Natti

My ebay feedback is 91.... and ive sold less than 10 items - Its all buying... Oops! Mostly bits for Pippi, when I first got her I went mad buying pretty pink things for her Lol!


----------



## MakNLFi

I just shipped my SS package out today - so Mommy and Chis should receive it sometime next week - hopefully before Thanksgiving!


----------



## Pookypeds

:santa:A little bit more of a teaser from me.........sweaters and doggie sackbeds.:coolwink:


----------



## Muzby

Ho ho ho! Santa Paws came by my house today and took the packages for me! They should be delivered MONDAY!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Natti said:


> My ebay feedback is 91.... and ive sold less than 10 items - Its all buying... Oops! Mostly bits for Pippi, when I first got her I went mad buying pretty pink things for her Lol!


I guess I should have mentioned I have sold nothing on ebay ever lol


----------



## *Princess*

ah exciting!!!! i recived to chihuahua candles today  addressed to Elise so im guessing there mummies  x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

*Princess* said:


> ah exciting!!!! i recived to chihuahua candles today  addressed to Elise so im guessing there mummies  x


pics!!!! those sound awesome!


----------



## MakNLFi

I just checked the tracking and my SS goodies will be delivered to the Mommy and Chis on Wednesday.


----------



## 18453

Ohhh I'm waiting out on mine!! My mums Final present is onna take a while as were having o make changes to my design so I may send the rest and put a note that they need to wait for something!!!


----------



## lynx8456

I shipped my SS presents out today. Sometime next week a pretty little girl and a very handsome little boy should be getting some cute goodies. Their mommies will also be getting a couple of presents to!


----------



## cprcheetah

Here's a little teaser.....something comfy 








Something warm n toasty:


----------



## LittleHead

Bidding on 2 things for Britney's doggie's mom, but I think it's safe to say I am officially done buying for Secret Santa!! Now I wait for the packages to pour in :dance: I did pretty good in terms of price as well, got everything from eBay so I spent 4x the price category compared to the last exchange. 


Butter says she didn't want to buy clothes for her SS doggie, because he looks studly being nekked. :coolwink:

Britney is pretty tight-lipped about her SS doggie. Still has nothing to say about them.


----------



## pigeonsheep

yay still teasing along! here's another teaser. will be sending out monday or so


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

pigeonsheep said:


> yay still teasing along! here's another teaser. will be sending out monday or so


You should those to me instead of Ur ss  haha


----------



## cherper

I am finally done with my secret santa shopping. 
Now just have to pkg and send.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> You should those to me instead of Ur ss  haha


hahahaha!!! aw u can get a pair in ebay lol 



cherper said:


> I am finally done with my secret santa shopping.
> Now just have to pkg and send.


yay! go cherper!


----------



## MakNLFi

pigeonsheep said:


> yay still teasing along! here's another teaser. will be sending out monday or so


Hey I bought our SS Mommy the same gift! LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep

MakNLFi said:


> Hey I bought our SS Mommy the same gift! LOL


lol i saw~ i bought this a while back haha!  its too cute huh! our ss are gonna be happy campers 

to my ss: im sorry i couldn't wrap the gifts  but i hope you like everything! :daisy:


----------



## pigeonsheep

bye bye ss box! may you have a safe journey tomorrow!


----------



## Brodysmom

I sent mine this morning!! It's supposed to be there on Wednesday!! I was going to wait until December first but I just COULDN'T WAIT. I'm surprised I haven't spilled the beans as it is, I'm such a bad secret keeper. ha.


----------



## 18453

Omg am I the only person not sending til December??


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Daisydoo said:


> Omg am I the only person not sending til December??


 Sarah, I'm holding out until December too.


----------



## rache

Heres a little teaser or my ss!

Im so excited to send it all out!!!!



















xx


----------



## 18453

Oh glad it's not just me

Rache your wrapping is beautiful I thought bows and stuff would come off after I rammed it all in a box lol


----------



## cherper

I haven't sent mine out either sarah. I still have to wrap and get to post office.


----------



## cherper

Rache, your pkgs look so pretty!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Daisydoo said:


> Omg am I the only person not sending til December??


I'm not! my last gift hasn't come in and one of the gifts wasn't what I thought I ordered so I have to go out and buy something else this week


----------



## rache

Thanks! Ive only wrapped the special little bits. I hate wrapping!!


----------



## Natti

Mines all wrapped, ready to go - For both SS's. Just got to start feeling a bit better before I can get to the post office


----------



## LittleHead

Sarah mine won't be going out for a couple of weeks still


----------



## elaina

Minnies gift has been recieved  , the others , i'm still waiting to recieve something i ordered, so it wont be till probably Dec 3, maybe alittle sooner

love your wrapping Rachel!


----------



## 18453

Mines ready minus 2 things I'm waiting on one maybe sent after Xmas if my uncle doesn't get better and start carving soon but it's not going til December sounds stupid but I wanna put my tree up before I send it!! And it's a certain doggies birthday next week so once that's done then I can think of Christmas


----------



## Deme

I sent teasers to both Jake's and Red's SS but don't know if they have received them


----------



## Deme

Aha... I know one of the SS received their teaser, not long before the main pressies are posted out...


----------



## LittleHead

Oh I'm so happy, I got some gifts in the mail today For SS doggies and mommies!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I'll ship my SS out next week .......


----------



## *Princess*

2/3 of my packages are being sent tomorrow 
two happy little chis  x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I think I am going to send mine out tomorrow or weds! Receiving mine has made me anxious to get ours to our ss! I received the final thing in the mail I was waiting for now just gotta pick up a couple more items and it's off!


----------



## Natti

One SS gift sent about an hour ago, the 2nd one being posted on Friday!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

on my way to the post office to send out my package to my ss!!!!


----------



## MakNLFi

Just checked the tracking and my SS gifts are right on schedule and will be delivered tomorrow! Keep your eyes peeled for the UPS truck tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## Muzby

Betty & Goose are super excited to see what SantaPaws & our SS gifts us!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

my ss should receive their package in 3 days starting tomorrow so by monday they should have it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Super excited to see pics!


----------



## sugarbaby

im sending mine tomorrow  , grabbed 2 more things today as i wanted to ad something Aussie  .


----------



## *Princess*

i sent 2 of my SS yesterday..should recievd in a few days..but i forgot to pu tmy name in there to say who there from!! x


----------



## pigeonsheep

i still waiting for mine chi buddies. will it ever come?


----------



## 18453

Oh dexter I'm sure you won't be forgotten if anyone forgets you I'll bite them


----------



## pigeonsheep

Daisydoo said:


> Oh dexter I'm sure you won't be forgotten if anyone forgets you I'll bite them


lmaoooo!!! 

bark bark! thanks daisy! or was it lotus whose biting? haha~ oh yea i must msg u about somethin, check ur box in 1 min!


----------



## Deme

Jake and Red have decided to post their SS pressies today, to watch out for a surprise on Saturday...


Jake has received a parcel inthe post but I am going to wait till Red gets his as it will create jealousy. Jake doesn't know his has arrived so its okay.. I am just as excited to see the boys open their pressies... 

Deme x


----------



## Pinkchi

My ss will be posted next week either Thurs or Fri


----------



## 18453

So I posted a teaser today.. 2 more boxes to send one may come after Xmas tho hmmm bit gutted about that


----------



## 18453

pigeonsheep said:


> lmaoooo!!!
> 
> bark bark! thanks daisy! or was it lotus whose biting? haha~ oh yea i must msg u about somethin, check ur box in 1 min!


Haha wasn't the dog was me lol I'll bite them haa


----------



## Natti

Our other SS gift was sent out this morning! Cant WAIT til they arrive!


----------



## elaina

what i was waiting for came in the mail today, yay! now i can package them all up and send out the other SS gifts , maybe tomorrow i will mail them


----------



## pigeonsheep

Daisydoo said:


> Haha wasn't the dog was me lol I'll bite them haa


LOL!!!! oh boy! haha! :laughing3:



elaina said:


> what i was waiting for came in the mail today, yay! now i can package them all up and send out the other SS gifts , maybe tomorrow i will mail them


yay elaina!!!  cant wait to see who the lucky chis are !:coolwink:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Here is my Secret Santa teaser! The package will be sent out on Monday! Lila and I are very excited!! :hello1:


Ho! Ho! Ho! Merry Christmas! :santa:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Here is my Secret Santa teaser! The package will be sent out on Monday! Lila and I are very excited!! :hello1:
> 
> 
> Ho! Ho! Ho! Merry Christmas! :santa:


that looks like a good box of goodies your ss is LUCKY!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

u used a collar to wrap a gift around a pressie!!!! HOW UNIQUE!!!  wow that box looks mighty heavy! ur ss is soooo lucky  hey does that ruler go in it too? LOL!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> that looks like a good box of goodies your ss is LUCKY!!


I hope my ss thinks so too! 



pigeonsheep said:


> u used a collar to wrap a gift around a pressie!!!! HOW UNIQUE!!!  wow that box looks mighty heavy! ur ss is soooo lucky  hey does that ruler go in it too? LOL!!!


Ha! You noticed! I tried to be a little creative with the wrapping.  
Yeah, the ruler was on my SS's wishlist! Lol!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> I hope my ss thinks so too!
> 
> 
> Ha! You noticed! I tried to be a little creative with the wrapping.
> Yeah, the ruler was on my SS's wishlist! Lol!!


i also noticed some sort of name on the gift tag 
LOL are u serious...they wanted a ruler?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

pigeonsheep said:


> i also noticed some sort of name on the gift tag
> LOL are u serious...they wanted a ruler?


LMAO Pidge!!!! No, I was joking!! I used the ruler to cover the name on the stocking. Ha!!!
I hope no one can make out the name!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> LMAO Pidge!!!! No, I was joking!! I used the ruler to cover the name on the stocking. Ha!!!
> I hope no one can make out the name!!!


oh ok! LOL!!! it looks like a long name, what a tease! i wonder which girl it could be! :daisy:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

pigeonsheep said:


> oh ok! LOL!!! it looks like a long name, what a tease! i wonder which girl it could be! :daisy:


My lips are sealed....


----------



## pigeonsheep

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> My lips are sealed....


"GET EM DEXTER!" mush mush! :cheer:
put some chocolate on ur lips and he will bite em off, yay nomore seal :nscared:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

which chi's have long names? we can figure this out maybe hahaha


----------



## pigeonsheep

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> which chi's have long names? we can figure this out maybe hahaha


ahahah! omg im lost on which chis already got their ss's...its so confusin so many signed up this year


----------



## pigeonsheep

i think the name on the stocking is about 5- 6 letters judgin by the size of the stocking and the last goldish print on it....LOLOLOL....im so curious!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Dexter is a lover not a biter!!! Hahaha!

Nope, you won't figure it out! The name could be 
loooong...... Or very short.  Lol!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Short... with a little message/symbol.....maybe? Boy or girl??? Chi stocking or human stocking???? 
You guys crack me up!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Dexter is a lover not a biter!!! Hahaha!
> 
> Nope, you won't figure it out! The name could be
> loooong...... Or very short.  Lol!!!


LOL! hes a licker twds me but a growler twds strangers haha!

awwww u poopynipples :foxes15: so hard to figure out! LOL


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Lol @ poopynipples! That's a new one! Hahaha!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Lol @ poopynipples! That's a new one! Hahaha!


lol im gonna rally up the list! roarrrr! LOL -.-;


----------



## pigeonsheep

here's all the names of the chis that got their ss


rache
madi
friday
piper
tader
lola
quarkie
daisy/lotus
babylove
brody
coco
maisie
fern
miley
daisy
honey
keona

LOL!!!! :blob:


----------



## LittleHead

Britney = 7 letters!!   
Laurel = 6 letters!!!   
Oakley = 6 letters!!   

Who else????

Hurry, quick, look at the PM that Brandi sent to all of us and figure out which girls have long names!!


----------



## *Princess*

Elises Secret Santa was recieved today..pics will be up later x


----------



## LittleHead

Oooh how fab Anne!!


----------



## Deme

Hey you missed off Jake and Red got his today... but I am debating on letting them wait till Xmas day or letting them have them now....
Up to now I have no idea who sent them..


----------



## elaina

i just sent out the rest of our SS gifts this morning, they should be getting them real soon


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Did Dexter get his? Maybe it says Dexter!!!! Haha


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Deme said:


> Hey you missed off Jake and Red got his today... but I am debating on letting them wait till Xmas day or letting them have them now....
> Up to now I have no idea who sent them..


No waiting open now!!!!


----------



## LittleHead

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Did Dexter get his? Maybe it says Dexter!!!! Haha


Nope Dexter hasn't gotten his SS package yet..could very well be for him!! :daisy:

I hope the last items I've been waiting for get here this week or else our Secret Santa doggies may find us out soon.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Are you guys still guessing? Lol!!! 


I was going to send out my SS's package today, but I'm feeling lousy right now, so most likely tomorrow. Unless I feel better later.


----------



## *Princess*

hope you feel better later x


----------



## pigeonsheep

Lol u guys! Haha. Dexter is still waitin patiently 

It cant be him as i followed her other clue and doesnt sound like it 

Aw lisa hope u feel better! Im always feelin like poopoo when i wakeup...guess my body just wants more sleep lol


----------



## *Princess*

oh Dexter im sure your ss is on its way xx


----------



## pigeonsheep

Lol hope so princess!


----------



## *Princess*

no one will ever forget Dexter!! his miles too cute. but more pics of him wont go amiss  x


----------



## cherper

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol u guys! Haha. Dexter is still waitin patiently
> 
> It cant be him as i followed her other clue and doesnt sound like it
> 
> Aw lisa hope u feel better! Im always feelin like poopoo when i wakeup...guess my body just wants more sleep lol


Leila is still waiting as well dexter.. 
I haven't sent mine out yet, need to get to wrapping and get to the P.O.


----------



## *Princess*

i hate wrapping. im useless x


----------



## LittleHead

There's still tons of doggies waiting like patient babies that they are  I received the last gift today for a chi mom; just need a blanket and toys to come and I'm ready to ship!!!


----------



## Pookypeds

Pedro hasn't received his yet, but I haven't got mine shipped out either! I have to finish up on some things I'm making, so hopefully I will get them out this week!:santa:

A bit of a teaser here: Our SS recipients should be warm and snuggle and sleep well with their pressies!!!:coolwink:


----------



## FireFox

I am almost done with everything, just waiting for the last delivery which should arrive within the next few days. 
I wish I wasn't that busy at college, would love to post some teasers as well here!!! 
Everyone's gifts from what I've seen so far look amazing


----------



## 18453

Aiga is it roxys birthday tomorrow?? I'm sure daisy and her share the same birthday as well a chidebs snow and holly


----------



## FireFox

No it was yesterday :hello1: the 28th of November. 
And when is Daisy's? 

When I got her there was a mistake in her vaccination card from the Vet, which said she was born on the 29th, but then I got her registration certificate which stated the 28th, the breeder confirmed that it is the 28th


----------



## FireFox

BTW I have tons of new pictures form her birthday, I'll promise to post them soon


----------



## 18453

Aww happy belated birthday roxy!!!

Daisys is tomorrow!!!!!! 

I need bday pics of roxy!!!


----------



## mommasboy

Bruiser & Paris haven't received their SS yet either but are patiently waiting...kinda glad they aren't coming too early as we are just getting out the Christmas decorations so it will feel like Christmas when it gets here!!!

I am not mailing out our SS pressies until the 3rd. I do not like sending them out early cause it is way too early before Christmas. So, our SS will be receiving theirs early next week!!! Ours will be all wrapped up so the doggies can rip them open!! Can't wait to see pics when they receive them!


----------



## Brodysmom

I mailed out my SS present before Thanksgiving. I got proof of delivery (delivery confirmation) via USPS and it says it was received on Wednesday, the 24th. Here it is almost a week later and I haven't heard anything!!! Bummer! I just want to know that it got there OK.


----------



## 18453

Um mine will NOT be going out on 3rd deember it will go later there is no way I am taking that huge box to the post office in 7 inches of snow!! My ss will just have to wait longer but they had some bits already


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Brodysmom said:


> I mailed out my SS present before Thanksgiving. I got proof of delivery (delivery confirmation) via USPS and it says it was received on Wednesday, the 24th. Here it is almost a week later and I haven't heard anything!!! Bummer! I just want to know that it got there OK.


Maybe they're waiting to open it??? Maybe appleblossom can pm them and make sure they got it?


----------



## LittleHead

Tracy I hope your recipient posts soon!!


----------



## *Princess*

Tracey i know what your feeling. i sent both mine and only one has confirmation that its recieved  x


----------



## Pinkchi

I have recieved nothing so far

And will hopefully be posting my SS out later this week


----------



## Deme

Tracey I am in the same position as you, I posted parcels to both Jake and Red's SS at the same time but only Elise has posted to say she has recieved hers.. 

They could be doing the same as me which was to wait till Xmas day but I will let the boys have them earlier. Maybe tomorrow if my ribs are okay.

Deme x


----------



## Muzby

Goose is still waiting for his SS. He is jealous that Betty got hers, but I told him Santa Paws has a LOT of gifts to deliver and he has to be patient.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Muzby said:


> Goose is still waiting for his SS. He is jealous that Betty got hers, but I told him Santa Paws has a LOT of gifts to deliver and he has to be patient.


lol poor goose! haha :daisy:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

I still haven't made it to the post office.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> I still haven't made it to the post office.


lol stop teasing!!!! and go! haha


----------



## LittleHead

Just waiting on a box of toys to come and I can ship both packages off. I want to send them off now, but toys for one special chi is an absolute must!! It was part of their wishlist  

Santa should be bringing something within a few days, I was given a tracking number!! I just don't know which girl of mine it's for so I haven't said anything to them :dance:


----------



## pigeonsheep

LittleHead said:


> Just waiting on a box of toys to come and I can ship both packages off. I want to send them off now, but toys for one special chi is an absolute must!! It was part of their wishlist
> 
> Santa should be bringing something within a few days, I was given a tracking number!! I just don't know which girl of mine it's for so I haven't said anything to them :dance:


ohhhh a tease in both sides! lol


----------



## Reese and Miley

I wrapped everything for Reese and Miley's SS buddies on Monday night. There was something Miley reeaaaallly wanted, she kept leaning off the couch trying to steal it off the ottoman, naughty girl. Had to remind her its better to give than receive! Think we will swing by the post office tomorrow to send off our packages


----------



## pigeonsheep

Reese and Miley said:


> I wrapped everything for Reese and Miley's SS buddies on Monday night. There was something Miley reeaaaallly wanted, she kept leaning off the couch trying to steal it off the ottoman, naughty girl. Had to remind her its better to give than receive! Think we will swing by the post office tomorrow to send off our packages


awwww miley!!! LOL!!! too cute! mebbe if ur not a naughty lil girl ur mommy will get one for u too! :daisy:


----------



## Natti

My SS's packages should be arriving any day now - Proving the snow doesnt hold them up too much!!


----------



## *Princess*

because of the snow we cannot send our 3rd SS yet  but if it gets closer and still cant post i shall send pics by email to the recipent x


----------



## appleblossom

*Princess* said:


> because of the snow we cannot send our 3rd SS yet  but if it gets closer and still cant post i shall send pics by email to the recipent x



Stupid Snow!! Its ok if you cant get them out by the deadline you soo cant control the weather..THe main goal is for the gifts to arrive before christmas...


----------



## *Princess*

mine are all here except one, then can wrap it up and send when snow goes x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Secret Santa gifts went out today! Hopefully they will arrive quickly!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Secret Santa gifts went out today! Hopefully they will arrive quickly!!!


cant wait to see who u got! LOL...such a tease!


----------



## Amandarose531

Haven't made it to the post yet, i've been sooo dang busy. I still need to grab a couple things and finish it off!

I think I can I think I can!

Dang work always getting in the way.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Amandarose531 said:


> Haven't made it to the post yet, i've been sooo dang busy. I still need to grab a couple things and finish it off!
> 
> I think I can I think I can!
> 
> Dang work always getting in the way.


YouTube - the little engine that could. - i think i can -song


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

pigeonsheep said:


> cant wait to see who u got! LOL...such a tease!


Lol!! Thank you! 
I can't wait either! 
I hope my ss post pics.


----------



## Amandarose531

Thanks Pidge, that's how I feel this week!


----------



## cprcheetah

Picked up the final things for my SS Chi mom, hopefully will get everything wrapped and sent off no later than Friday. Some WAY cute Chi things heading somewhere


----------



## smallbeats_m_all

pigeonsheep said:


> here's all the names of the chis that got their ss
> 
> 
> rache
> madi
> friday
> piper
> tader
> lola
> quarkie
> daisy/lotus
> babylove
> brody
> coco
> maisie
> fern
> miley
> daisy
> honey
> keona
> 
> LOL!!!! :blob:


geeez! how'd you figure that?? lol


----------



## 18453

I think the snow is the problem onthe uk I've had no post since Saturday!! 

Hopefully it should start to clear next week then I'll send mine, my uncles making something super special but it's a but cold for him to work in his garage so that maybe an after Xmas present


----------



## pigeonsheep

Lol! I was toooo curious i did detective work lmaooo. But still failed on figurin out who lisa has lol


----------



## *Princess*

im with Sarah the snow is a curse here.  x


----------



## Deme

Still no word or posts from Red's SS, I am getting worried now, I hope they received their gifts okay as I did post them which is why I posted the proof of posting receipts on here.

Don't want people to think I didn't bother after the issues of people not receiving anything in the last secret exchange.

Worried 

Deme x


----------



## Natti

The snows pretty much put the uk into a standstill - Both Maisies and Pippi's SS's should have recieved their gifts by now, but with the snow theres no telling when they'll get here. We've had no post since Saturday either.


----------



## mommasboy

Finished my SS shopping yesterday and got some really cute stuff!!! Cannot wait to send it out tomorrow!!!! Every item is wrapped and ready to be torn into!! Now to find a box big enough for everything and hoping the shipping isn't a killer. What's everyone else's shipping running in the US? I am sending out USPS.


----------



## Amandarose531

mommasboy said:


> Finished my SS shopping yesterday and got some really cute stuff!!! Cannot wait to send it out tomorrow!!!! Every item is wrapped and ready to be torn into!! Now to find a box big enough for everything and hoping the shipping isn't a killer. What's everyone else's shipping running in the US? I am sending out USPS.


I think they have that policy where it's based on the size of the box so it should be pretty flat rate, I couldn't imagine more than $10 since I ship my family a very large box for Christmas and it's only roughly $25


----------



## elaina

mine wouldnt fit in the flat rate box. so one was 16 dollars including tracking, one was
13.70 including tracking both shipped USPS to the US, and one was 15.92 to outside the US. i had fourth one also but that was sent awhile back , so forgot how much that one was. not too bad i dont think, cant wait to see pics


----------



## Deme

Natti said:


> The snows pretty much put the uk into a standstill - Both Maisies and Pippi's SS's should have recieved their gifts by now, but with the snow theres no telling when they'll get here. We've had no post since Saturday either.


I haven't had any bother at all regards post, even parcels from the US are getting through but I do know other parts of the UK are snowed in.
Even some of the motorways are closed.. I'd hate to be a long distance HGV driver unless your with Stobbard then you drive in luxury


----------



## LittleHead

Well the last package I've been waiting for will finally be here today or tomorrow! I ordered and paid for it before Thanksgiving and I furious to find out the seller (eBay) barely shipped them out 2 days ago.


----------



## Natti

Lucky! But then we're snowed in, so were stuck. I just hope this snow clears before Monday, we're running out of food for the dogs!!! It was almost 14inches this morning and its been snowing all day - And doesnt look like its going away any time soon!!


----------



## LittleHead

Wow Nat, I'm so sorry! Sorry for everyone who is having to deal with all the snow!


----------



## Natti

Well if it comes to it I have a bag of Burns kibble I won at a show - If worst comes to the worst they can have kibble for a couple of days. I'd just much rather not feed it, Pip doesnt do well on Kibble! 

I like the snow - Just not all the trouble it brings with it!


----------



## flippedstars

I love snow and I want more  People are wusses here about the snow though and use it as an excuse to hole up! When you grow up in Maine & NH you get 3 feet of snow and you still get your arse to school, church or whatever else you were going to do!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

the main gift for my SS arrived finally so I will either get my a** to the post office today or tomorrow to send it out..........


----------



## pigeonsheep

I hate snow....it causes accidents all the time whih causes traffic on the highway. My car cant handle snow either...the brakes just werent meant for that type of use. I got into a car accident oce when it was snowing and another time when ut was meltin...i akso slipped bafkwards on ife...snow is not my friend. The only time i like it is when i dont have to go to work for once when its piled up


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I hope I got the right address for my SS.... it will go out tomorrow......


----------



## *Princess*

oo do they get the chi too  hehe x


----------



## N*T*M*4U

*Princess* said:


> oo do they get the chi too  hehe x


maybe........


----------



## TLI

Moni, I'll take the little Munchkin on top of the package.


----------



## cprcheetah

Just have 2 more things from home to add and it's ready to go....


----------



## N*T*M*4U

TLI said:


> Moni, I'll take the little Munchkin on top of the package.


T...can you put him on a diet for me?.....


----------



## TLI

N*T*M*4U said:


> T...can you put him on a diet for me?.....


:lol: I bet he will be slim in no time. He's cute as a button! He just likes his foodies, Mama. I can totally relate. I kinda like foodies too!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Wow cheetah! That looks so pretty! I hope my ss likes hers  i still feel bad for not wrappin...gah. i [email protected] too busy! :sad5:

Lol moni that box looks so cute with moji on top


----------



## Natti

Im getting a little worried - According to Royal Mail's predicted arrival dates, both SS packages should have arrived by now! Please please please pleeeeeease get there soon!!


----------



## cprcheetah

pigeonsheep said:


> Wow cheetah! That looks so pretty! I hope my ss likes hers  i still feel bad for not wrappin...gah. i [email protected] too busy! :sad5:
> 
> Lol moni that box looks so cute with moji on top


Ha Ha...more like bored at work lol. Rob wants to throw Zoey in the box & ship her to SS too lol.


----------



## FireFox

I am still waiting for one last thing in the post for my SS, honestly it's taking to long, and I suspect it's because of the snow! It's coming from UK. Really hope I'll get it tomorrow.

We've had no post since last Saturday  I don't mind snow at all, but not when it's like 20 inches and all life just stops because of it!


----------



## pigeonsheep

cprcheetah said:


> Ha Ha...more like bored at work lol. Rob wants to throw Zoey in the box & ship her to SS too lol.


LOL!!!!! awwww no rob no! LOL :foxes15:


----------



## Pinkchi

I posted my SS yesterday but I have a feeling it won't get to its destination for aaaages due to the snow 

We still haven't had ours arrive yet but pretty sure thats the snows fault!

Stupid english weather!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

damn u guys have it so bad with the snow! what horrible timing


----------



## pigeonsheep

ah~ i have nuthin to tease about anymore...whens the next exchange? LOL :lol:


----------



## 18453

The uk just isn't prepared for snow fall last year we ran out of grit!! They don't plow the roads often enough and they only do the main roads/bus routes everywhere else becomes sheets of ice! I posted pics on fb yesterday of my road and all the cars have snow over the wheels lol it's just bad!! We have had no post since sat, rubbish hasn't been collected, half the shops and banks are shut you have to laugh at how this 'powerful little island' can't cope with a foot of snow it's funny really and our taxes are so high ahaha oh dear

Anyway I could walk to the post office and drag the box on a sleigh but until I know the post is back to normal I'm not willing for it to get lost it's worth too much and I'd be upset if it didn't arrive!!


----------



## *Princess*

good idea sarah.!

stay indoors till its clear too x


----------



## Natti

Our local post office is still closed - They say they plan to open tomorrow though, thank goodness!


----------



## elmopuppy

I was going to post my ss this week but due to snow and illness it's going to Monday.


----------



## KittyD

Crazy how much snow you guys have and here in Canada, Igloo central :lol: we don't have a speck yet.
The pics of the snow you posted Sarah are just a normal snowfall here, work school and life goes on in most instances.


----------



## mommasboy

Heading to the post office now to send out Paris & Bruiser's SS!!!! YAY!


----------



## LittleHead

finally got the last package I was waiting for  Busy doing schoolwork right now so, not sure if I'm going to send out packages today or tomorrow. Hmmmm


----------



## N*T*M*4U

sent out my SS today....it will get there next Friday I think........


----------



## mommasboy

Secret Santas for Paris & Bruiser are in the mail!!!!!!! WOOHOOO!!!! They should receive them by next Weds!!! I sent them Priority mail w/delivery confirmation and it was $30 for both. I have thoroughly enjoyed being a part of the SS this year!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

mommasboy said:


> Secret Santas for Paris & Bruiser are in the mail!!!!!!! WOOHOOO!!!! They should receive them by next Weds!!! I sent them Priority mail w/delivery confirmation and it was $30 for both. I have thoroughly enjoyed being a part of the SS this year!


yes...the shipping is so expensive....I shipped UPS ground still get there Friday (I hope)......it was fun cause I really like our SS.....


----------



## FireFox

Finally got what I've been waiting for in the post  The last thing for our SS buddies! Now it's all ready to go, I hope I can find my way to the post office through the snow tomorrow 

AND Peppi got her SS gifts today!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY will be posting pictures shortly!


----------



## FireFox

Peppi's SS buddies gift:










Roxy's SS buddies gift:










and Loudness's SS buddies gift:










All ready to go :hello1:


----------



## pigeonsheep

how cuteeee! everynone gets a stocking! wow i can only imagine how much shipping will be for u firefox. my shipping was $25 just for that box UPS


----------



## FireFox

They are very light though. I am not sure, but last time I posted similar size box within Europe, it wasn't that bad. 
You had some heavier items inside, didn't you? Like photo frame chi figurines?


----------



## pigeonsheep

FireFox said:


> They are very light though. I am not sure, but last time I posted similar size box within Europe, it wasn't that bad.
> You had some heavier items inside, didn't you? Like photo frame chi figurines?


hehe eya but it was 4lbs


----------



## tricializ

Very excited that my SS package for Bruiser came. Waiting for Peach's before I open (well, at least trying to wait) and got my boxes sent out today. So, to someone on the west coast and someone in the south....your boxes are on their way.


----------



## LittleHead

tricializ said:


> So, to someone on the west coast and someone in the south....your boxes are on their way.


How exciting! There's a few of us on the west coast :coolwink:

_A _box was sent out yesterday..it could be going to the east coast, maybe right here in the same state as me, maybe 3 or 4 states away, maybe even in a whole other country!! 

Then there's _another_ box which will be leaving us today. 


:bootyshake:


----------



## appleblossom

I was bad & didnt make my own shipping deadline...Ive been sooo busy with work & the post office here apparently has new hours they now close at 2 pm crazy right?


----------



## Pookypeds

I'm behind a bit too.:foxes15: Been very hectic here for the past several days and I'm still working on some things to put in the SS boxes, but I am hoping to send them out by the end of this week (by Friday Dec. 10). Please bear with me......I haven't forgotten about mine, and it should be worth the wait!:santa:


----------



## LittleHead

appleblossom said:


> I was bad & didnt make my own shipping deadline...Ive been sooo busy with work & the post office here apparently has new hours they now close at 2 pm crazy right?


2pm??? Most people aren't even out of work yet!! 
I never made it out of my house yesterday, so definitely for sure tomorrow the box for a special doggie is being shipped off.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Hehe yayyyyy. Apple robot instesd of goin directly to ur post officr theres other places where u can ship them too thats what my bf goes to  theyre more reliable as well

Dexter is still anxiously awaiting :albino:


----------



## LittleHead

Very true Sheep; my mom shipped off the first SS box for me at a place called Goin' Postal! No lines whatsoever and the customer service is much friendlier. :dance: :bootyshake:

At the post office, there's a lady who is always bitching about something.


----------



## pigeonsheep

LittleHead said:


> Very true Sheep; my mom shipped off the first SS box for me at a place called Goin' Postal! No lines whatsoever and the customer service is much friendlier. :dance: :bootyshake:
> 
> At the post office, there's a lady who is always bitching about something.


hahahaha! yea post office people seem to be very unfriendly...not sure why. maybe they dont get enough wages? LOL


----------



## *Princess*

My PO ladies are very nice. Although my mum did grow up with them lol.


If i cannot get out and send my SS parcel in time, I will message the recipent and let them know it wil turn up x


----------



## 18453

Mines sent should arrive tomorrow ho ho ho


----------



## rache

Santa Paws is on his way to 4 sweet girlys..........


----------



## cherper

secret santa is ready to go.


----------



## MakNLFi

cherper said:


> secret santa is ready to go.


What an adorable Chihuahua gift bag!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

cherper said:


> secret santa is ready to go.


ahhhhhhhhhh look at all those goodies! safe journey ho ho ho! :hello1:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

The Post Office shows that my Secret Santa package is out for delivery!!! 
Check your front doors Chi-Ppl! Lol!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> The Post Office shows that my Secret Santa package is out for delivery!!!
> Check your front doors Chi-Ppl! Lol!


ok Lisa...hahaha..


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Ha!Ha! Moni


----------



## LittleHead

Oh it isn't for my Britney, the mailman already came, but I wonder who the lucky chi is!!!! I wanna knowww


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Ha!Ha! Moni


Lisa...how long do I have to wait?...hahahah:coolwink:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Check your door Moni! It could be you.... Maybe...


----------



## LittleHead

Britney and I wished her Secret Santa knew how to open their front door, because if they did, they could get the 2 packages that are waiting for them. Gotta love tracking :dance:


----------



## 18453

Bit cold to open the door at this time of night Lisa can't believe they just leave post on your door steps


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Oh yeah, if the mailman thinks it's safe to do it, they will leave it. So will UPS and Fed Ex unless you want a signature. Pretty risky I think. At least that's how it is in my area.


----------



## *Princess*

i havnt seen postman for a week x


----------



## pigeonsheep

Daisydoo said:


> Bit cold to open the door at this time of night Lisa can't believe they just leave post on your door steps


Usps leaves boxes at my doorstep. Fedex leaves it only if its cheap. If the seller or poster requires a signature. Ups is the sameway as fedex


----------



## Muzby

Goose is pretty sad, we have been waiting and now there is a huge storm and the mail hasn't been delievered at all today! Tomorrow is supposed to be worse!


----------



## LittleHead

Ohh poor Goose!! Don't worry baby, Santa finds a way.


----------



## 18453

It's not done like that here sometimes they put it in an outside cupboard but most the time they take it back to the sorting office and we collect it

Anne go to your local delivery office I went on sat told them that I'd called customer services and I hadn't had any post so cam to collect it they handed it over!!


----------



## Natti

I saw our post lady yesterday, and she was saying how she had so much mail to deliver that she had no idea how she was gonna catch up! My dad got 12 letters through yesterday in one go! 

I like this new post lady though - Shes friendly and she doesnt just open the door to our house like the old postman did!


----------



## *Princess*

og can we do that sarah? I shall have to do that x


----------



## 18453

Yeah I did looks like I'm gonna have to do it again getting well pissed off gonna ring and complain now


----------



## LittleHead

Does anyone still need to send off gifts or are we all done? I'm sure there's still tons of doggies waiting, so many people joined the exchange.


----------



## elaina

so happy all our gifts have been recieved, my girls are still waiting to get theirs but theres still 2 1/2 weeks left till christmas


----------



## *Princess*

im still waiting on 2 gifts here and have one to send x


----------



## KittyD

I think people are still sending my guys don't have any packages yet but Xmas is still a few weeks out, our ss goodies are leaving this week we had to wait on one item.


----------



## Muzby

I dont know if Goose's SS has posted in this thread for a while (well, who we suspect it may be). I know that this itme of year is a busy one! So while we're impatient for news, we are trying to be good. Hehe


----------



## mommasboy

Both of my SS gifts have been received yesterday per USPS confirmation. Bruiser has received his but Paris hasn't received hers yet...still a bit of time before Christmas!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

The UPS show that my SS package is Out for Delivery today .....I hope you will get it soon......


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Moni, Moni, Moniiii!!!!
OMG!!! You are one VERY sneaky lady! LMAO! All this time you had me going thinking it was someone else. Damn you are good! I had a suspicion that you might be, but you played it off so well in our pm's, that I thought, Nah, it couldn't be. Ha! 
I bow to you, Ms. Moni, the master of surprises! Hahahaha!!!

Lila received her ss package today, and her ss is Moni, NaNa & family! Yea!!! I will take pictures and post later this evening. I took a peek inside.... the wrapping is beautiful, and I love the chi card. Lila and I can't wait to dig in! I hope there are some cookbooks inside that big heavy box! Hahahahaha!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Moni, Moni, Moniiii!!!!
> OMG!!! You are one VERY sneaky lady! LMAO! All this time you had me going thinking it was someone else. Damn you are good! I had a suspicion that you might be, but you played it off so well in our pm's, that I thought, Nah, it couldn't be. Ha!
> I bow to you, Ms. Moni, the master of surprises! Hahahaha!!!
> 
> Lila received her ss package today, and her ss is Moni, NaNa & family! Yea!!! I will take pictures and post later this evening. I took a peek inside.... the wrapping is beautiful, and I love the chi card. Lila and I can't wait to dig in! I hope there are some cookbooks inside that big heavy box! Hahahahaha!!


hahahaha....I'm glad you already got the box...the wrapping is very sloppy .......I hope you and Lila like the little goodies.......


----------



## *Princess*

oh sneaky Moni!! lol x


----------



## FireFox

My last box it's on it's way, my SS should get it really soon  

There is the proof (it's a screen capture form tracking results)










Yay so exiting!!! :hello1:


----------



## elaina

FireFox said:


> My last box it's on it's way, my SS should get it really soon
> 
> There is the proof (it's a screen capture form tracking results)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay so exiting!!! :hello1:


lol, i was just about to post on this thread, you beat me to it.  
the mailman just delivered a package a few hours ago. will post more pics later tonight , or tomorrow


----------



## cherper

My package went out this morning. 
Please forgive me secret santa for not getting it out sooner.
It doesn't have to go super far though.


----------



## FireFox

hahaha Elaina, that's so funny!!! Glad you got it, can't wait for pictures!! Take your time 

They look so funny sniffing the box


----------



## Deme

Jake, Red and me opened our SS pressies this morning and it took an hour to get through them all ...

BUT.. who are they from? Jake and Red are totally baffled.. but they both say a huge thanks who ever you bith are.. Come on own up .. who sent those brilliant gifts?

I took photo's then my camera battry died on me so will charge the battery today an get pics up tomorrow.

Thanks again from Me, Jake and Red


----------



## Jerry'sMom

oops, wrong spot!


----------

